# 125g wide is finally up and running



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

View attachment 39971
View attachment 39972
View attachment 39973
View attachment 39974
View attachment 39975
View attachment 39976
View attachment 39977
View attachment 39978
View attachment 39979
i just got the sump all figured out yesterday, all i need now is feeders for cycling, a filter pad for some mechanical filtration, and rays in about a month.

here is my price list(all prices include shipping for the item)

tank: $260
glass tops: $40
cinder block stand: $35
canopy: $20
light:$10(really cheap at lowes, double 48" flourescant, $7 for fixture, $3 for lights)
1000gph overflow box: $50
1300 gph pump: $70
5g bucket of bioballs: $27
rubbermaid tub: $5
tubing for sump: $25 (reallythick stuf)
60 lbs estes black sand: $60
so like $592...
plus ive decided on 2 marble motoros and an arowana


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i like this new system for posting pics, makes it all so much easier


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

what did you use to cover up the cinder blocks and what did you usefor that canopy? also, what did you put the bioballs in?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

cinder blocks are painted black, canopy is made of particle board, 8 screws, and a can of spray paint, and the bioballs are in the bucket with holes drilled in the bottom


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

that looks sweet, way to go.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s very great when are you putting your fish in there???


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice














definately post pics after everything is setup w/ fish. (rays in your case) good luck


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awsome tank, what is the lenght of it?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice, man.

it feels good to put a DIY project like that together and get it up and running

congrats!!









the rays and arowana should be really cool. do u have them already or do yo uplan on getting them?!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

gettin tehm when the tank is cycled

the dimensions are 72x24x17


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Also, you made the canopy yourself??

did u have plans that you used as a guide?? if so...do u mind sharing them??

one more thing...is the canopy is painted or what?? the finish on it looks pretty cool & I was just curious how u did it....

thanks


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

its basically just a wood box, 7" tall made out of particle board, held up by triangle pieces in the corner and some tops thrown on. i just sprayed it with high luster black spray paint, it looks like it has a craxy paint technique onit cuz of the particle board


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

shits lookin good man







, i hate all that side to side scroll but ill get used to it


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

looks sweet i like that canopy what do u plan on putting in it?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hell yes that tank's lookin sweet. canopy looks sweet, sump looks all good. only thing i would've done differently, i'd have put a drape over the cinder blocks before putting the tank up. the styrofoam and cinderblocks don't match the tank/canopy. but eh, it's a minor thing...awesome job.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome tank!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Gorgeous









I cant believe your going for rays though, that tank is crying out for an all Piraya shoal


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice Tank!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

actually it looks better in real life, i like the open look to it. just my preference though


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

illnino said:


> actually it looks better in real life, i like the open look to it. just my preference though
> [snapback]786258[/snapback]​


I was waiting for the...'One minute I think a shoal of Piraya will look nice uin there' comment for a minute there!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new tank


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

Are cinderblock stands study? wouldnt they crumble? LOOKS GREAT THO!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats sweet
and only $260 for the tank with shipping


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

hella dope...nice work.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

congrats, I can't wait to see it with fish in it.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks nice!!!!
Would look cool with a shoal of Caribes.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

it is always best when someone does it their self.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

wheres the fish?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Red-Belly-Mike said:


> Are cinderblock stands study? wouldnt they crumble? LOOKS GREAT THO!!
> [snapback]787044[/snapback]​


They arent the dead light bricks that I think you are thinking about, they are the heavy construction blocks so will definitly hold that tank!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the cinder blocks weigh 40 lbs a piece, im sure theyre more than good enough to hold the tank.

i just got feeders for cycling it, 4 dozen. i told the girl to give me extras, i really got about 80-90 :rasp:

deathin#'s, i picked up the tank over thanksgiving.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet very nice!!!
did u just put in ure sand or something?
cuz its kinda still a lil hazy, but very nice still!
its gorgious!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sorry double post.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, added sand a day before taht pic, took forever to clean because it is so fine that it all bubbles up at the top, and you have to get it 100% wet and not let it touch the air or it will float at the top..


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

just wondering since this isnt goign to be a p tank how come its in the p photos? lol


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well, nothing is in it other than feeders yet, and the pics are just of the tank, no fish, so it dosent matter where it is, once i get the rays, it will be in the non-p pics


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Andy1234 said:


> just wondering since this isnt goign to be a p tank how come its in the p photos? lol
> [snapback]790399[/snapback]​


But did you enjoy the tank?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i got cinder blocks under mine too.. lol spiced up with black crushed velvet

i love ur tank and cant believe ur getting another one you lucky bastard


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

hey, why not add an oscar? I don't know much about rays so sorry if i am oblivious to something, but i know that arrowanas are top swimmers and oscars are mid to lower level swimmers. Its just my own opinion, i think your tank looks amazing, but I guess i just personally like the fish a lot. Again, i want to say it looks great.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

make your bed young man


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking tank man.


----------

